# Did I mess up? new kits



## MissJames (Feb 6, 2010)

While  we were on goatkidding watch my new Angora doe had a litter . I noticed a batch of hair in the corner of her cage and reached in to find 4 squirming kits,icey cold.I just instinctively grabbed them and stuck them in my shirt to warm up. Will my scent cause mom to reject them or kill them? She was away from the nest she made . I don't even know if they had their first nursing. 
I plan on keeping them inside except to nurse.When should I put them back with mom?


----------



## waynesgarden (Feb 6, 2010)

No, Mom will accept them after you've handled them. Mine get handled shortly after kindling when I tidy up the nest with no ill effects. 

For their first weeks, I bring newborns (in their nest boxes) into the house every night during the coldest winter months until they are furry. They come in from the barn around 10 pm and back out arount 8 am when I leave for work. They nurse infrequently so keeping them away from the mom for a spell should cause no harm. 

I would not keep them inside for long periods of time. I live in Western Maine and nights get very cold here. What is your climate like?

Wayne


----------



## MissJames (Feb 6, 2010)

waynesgarden said:
			
		

> No, Mom will accept them after you've handled them. Mine get handled shortly after kindling when I tidy up the nest with no ill effects.
> 
> For their first weeks, I bring newborns (in their nest boxes) into the house every night during the coldest winter months until they are furry. They come in from the barn around 10 pm and back out arount 8 am when I leave for work. They nurse infrequently so keeping them away from the mom for a spell should cause no harm.
> 
> ...


Charleston,SC.It's 55 outside right now,but feels cold to me! Hubby is making a nestbox ,now,as these were aurprise and her first litter..


----------



## waynesgarden (Feb 6, 2010)

They should be fine with Mom all night if there is enough fur to cover them well and the temps there are in the 30s or 40s. I'd put them with her as soon as possible. If she's like some of my does, she'll pull more fur if she thinks they need it. 

When I make my nest boxes, I nail a 1 inch strip to the top of the front board, angled inward to help "scrape" kits off that might be hanging onto their Mom as she leaves the nest box. This helps to prevent finding frozen kits on the wire in the morning.

Wayne


----------

